# Divorzio: a 40 anni da legge Italia ancora divisa



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2010)

*Divorzio: a 40 anni da legge Italia ancora divisa*

*Il 1 dicembre 1970 arriva legge Fortuna-Baslini


*






                  La legge 898 sul divorzio, nota come la Fortuna-Baslini, fu approvata in via definitiva dalla Camera il primo dicembre 1970, con 319 favorevoli e 286 contrari


ROMA - ''C'eravamo tanto amati...''. Una frase che ben si addice alle oltre 54 mila coppie che nel 2008 hanno divorziato e alle tante altre che hanno voluto rompere il vincolo del matrimonio negli anni precedenti. Una citazione cinematografica molto spesso presa a prestito da coloro che, seduti da una parte e dall'altra della barricata, si sono ritrovati al fronte per contrattare il loro futuro da ex. Una storia che per le coppie in crisi si ripete da 40 anni. Perche' tanti sono passati da quel primo dicembre in cui la Camera dei Deputati diede il via libera definitivo alla legge Fortuna-Baslini, introducendo cosi' anche in Italia l'istituto giuridico del divorzio. L'inizio di una vera e propria rivoluzione culturale, che oggi, come allora, continua a dividere. Loris Fortuna, avvocato penalista, iscritto al Psi e dal 1974 anche al Partito radicale, fu eletto alla Camera per la prima volta nel 1963. Gia' due anni dopo presento' un disegno di legge per introdurre il divorzio in Italia, dando vita anche al movimento Lega italiana del divorzio (Lid). Ma l'istituto giuridico che avrebbe permesso lo scioglimento del vincolo matrimoniale venne legalizzato appena nel 1970, quando l'assemblea dei deputati si pronuncio' a favore della legge passata alla storia con il nome dei suoi padri. Perche', oltre a Fortuna, a mettere la firma sulla proposta di legge era stato anche il liberale Antonio Baslini.
 La legge introduceva lo scioglimento del vincolo del matrimonio compresa la cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio concordatario (se le nozze avvenivano anche in forma religiosa). La sentenza di divorzio avrebbe permesso a entrambi gli ex coniugi di contrarre nuove nozze e per la donna la perdita del cognome del marito, salvo diversa autorizzazione del giudice. Un cambiamento radicale per una societa' pronta solo per meta' a sostenerlo. Il disappunto del mondo cattolico fu netto.
 Parti' una raccolta di firme per indire un referendum abrogativo, il primo nella storia dell'Italia repubblicana. A promuoverlo, in prima linea Gabrio Lombardi, nipote di padre Riccardo Lombardi, meglio noto come il ''microfono di Dio'', il sacerdote che via radio aveva galvanizzato i cattolici nella battaglia contro i social-comunisti. Si raccolsero oltre un milione e 300 mila firme e la richiesta di referendum supero' il giudizio di ammissibilita' della Corte di Cassazione. Segui' una campagna accesissima. La Dc di Amintore Fanfani e il Msi di Giorgio Almirante si pronunciarono per l'abrogazione della legge, a fianco della Chiesa. Sul fronte opposto, la componente laica: liberali, socialisti, repubblicani e comunisti insieme a socialdemocratici, radicali e Psiup. Si voto' nel 1974, domenica 12 maggio e la mattina di lunedi'. Se fino alla vigilia i sondaggi di opinione certificavano un'Italia incerta, i risultati non lasciarono ombra di dubbio: l'Italia sposava il divorzio. Vinceva il no (all'abrogazione della legge) con il 59,3% dei voti (19.162.045), mentre il si' si fermava al 40,7% (13.156.868). L'affluenza aveva sfiorato il 90%. Pace fatta, dunque.
 Il popolo voleva il divorzio, la Fortuna-Baslini non si sarebbe dovuta toccare, se non per eventuali interventi migliorativi. E fu cosi' che su questa scia nel 1986 il Parlamento ridusse da cinque a tre anni il periodo di separazione dei coniugi, necessario ai fini di ottenere lo scioglimento del matrimonio. Negli anni successivi sono circolate ciclicamente altre proposte per un'ulteriore riduzione dei tempi di attesa. A inizio 2010, dopo sette anni dall'ultimo affossamento, in commissione giustizia alla Camera e' ricominciata la discussione sul divorzio breve per dare alla coppia la possibilita' di ottenere il divorzio dopo appena un anno di separazione o al massimo due anni, in presenza di figli minorenni. Ma per il momento la politica prende tempo. Molte ancora sono le perplessita' a riguardo, soprattutto tra i cattolici. In fondo l'istituto giuridico non e' mai stato accettato dalla Chiesa. E lo testimonia anche la ''casualita''' con cui tre anni fa le organizzazioni cattoliche calendarizzavano il Family Day, proprio nello stesso giorno in cui 33 anni prima, gli italiani erano stati chiamati a esprimersi sull'abrogazione del divorzio.


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/politica/2010/11/29/visualizza_new.html_1675482029.html


*Correlati*
*Associate*




 *Divorzio: 40 anni fa l'approvazione della legge*
 *Fronte del no: via comoda, si lotti di piu' *
 *Fronte del si', meglio se non c'e' d'accordo*
 *Bernardini De Pace, costa meno di cerimonia *


----------

